# 03 Audi Allroad freaking out!



## BungoMan (Sep 25, 2015)

I have an 03 allroad that while driving it the suspension level lights started flashing like something was shorting out there was also a corresponding clicking noise that you could feel in the shifter, this lasted about two minutes and than it stopped but the suspension level lights were no longer on and also the climate control went blank when I stopped it locked in neutral when trying to put it in park. I found the 10 amp fuse for the suspension and climate control was blown I replaced the fuse but it only worked for about twenty miles and blew again. now the fuse pops instantly and the suspension dropped all the way down. I am a ford mechanic, and admit I dont know Audi but if someone could send me in the right direction I would really appreciate it.


----------

